# What do you think about this agility prospect?



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I love it! Love that kick out of the tunnel!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I love that video


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Amazing!!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Fun video, I bet that took some real dedication on the trainers part.
I loved the little kick towards the end. Woo-hoo!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Haha, cute. I used to do free jumps with my horse when he was turned out in the jump arena...never thought of buliding a horsie agility course, though! Too cute!!!!


----------

